# Silly question time



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have just put some steel burrs into a Vario and bought a Clever. Can someone remind me of the sort of weight I should be putting in. Presumably, you know if your grind is in the right area based on how long the brew takes to drip through once you release it. I have never experimented properly with brewed before. I have a grinder capable of doing it this time. I tried the burrs out running 15 gems through and the grind was nice and coarse, but if anything, resembled the indentation of the burrs which have long grooves covering the whole burr. If this sounds wrong I will take some photos tomorrow


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey... Just wondered were the burrs easy to fit.. Mine are on their way ?

Sorry no nothing about clever dripper


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought you hate brewed, and hated Vario's Dave?!









Try this as a starting point - brew guide is on the right

http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/clever-coffee-dripper

I'd recommend using a really low temp, like mid-high 80's and leaving the last 2cm of water above the remaining grounds in the clever. If you put this in a separate cup it will taste horrible.

That said I always use light roasts and relish their delicious taste so that recipe may not translate well to a darker roast.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nod, an absolute doddle mate. If I can do it, anyone can. I have the removal tool. I will never use it again. £10 posted. I am sure you would be able to pass it on to someone else and so forth!.

Aaron, the vario was given to me. I do hate them but with steel burrs people say they are good. I am trying it.....time will tell. I always thought with brewed you needed to be around 96 or 97


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope, myth!

I have had fantastic results in the clever at 85, and from an aeropress with a 92 bloom then 86 brew.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I have just put some steel burrs into a Vario and bought a Clever. Can someone remind me of the sort of weight I should be putting in. Presumably, you know if your grind is in the right area based on how long the brew takes to drip through once you release it.


There are a couple of ways to get good results, grind coarse steep for a couple of minutes, then draw down - I'd go ~72g/l for this, this will bring out the fruitier flavours with acidity.

Otherwise, grind fine, preheat with water right off the boil, half fill with brew water, add coffee, top up, sink anything that's floating, cover & steep for ~32minutes. Go around 65g/l.

In either case it's best to taste the brew off the top before draw down, using a Swissgold KF4 filter with the paper outside gives better results with the newer Clever. Draw down time seems to have pretty much no effect on cup quality, it just reflects how fine you grind, could be 60 seconds, or 6 minutes (more like 3 minutes fine grind with the newer Clever).

It can be a very consistent brew method, but not the easiest to quickly get a good cup.

You can also use it like a pourover cone.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Nod' date=' an absolute doddle mate. If I can do it, anyone can. I have the removal tool. I will never use it again. £10 posted. I am sure you would be able to pass it on to someone else and so forth!. Aaron, the vario was given to me. I do hate them but with steel burrs people say they are good. I am trying it.....time will tell. I always thought with brewed you needed to be around 96 or 97[/quote']
> 
> Hi DFK
> 
> Good news - thanks for the offer on the removal tool but I thought about buying one with the burrs but decided against it. I know I can take off the top burr with pliers - from my old days trying to clean the Vario to try and get some consistency for espresso - it was the bottom burr i have been concerned about... Glad you are trying out brew..


----------

